# Portable Hay Bale Repackaging



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Steffens has created a portable hay bale repackaging for 3x3's and 3x4's and will make farm calls in some Western states. This article was from August 2010. I wonder how this has worked out?

Regards, Mike

http://hayandforage....epackaging-0801


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I will ask some of the folks that use it and others to chime in. Bid deal with the exporter guys.


----------

